# pensacola beach pier 12/22



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

cold windy few bonita not thick but eating so i guess thats better than being thick and picky i ended up with 7 and several lost and 1 25" red there was about 15 or 20 red cruising down the beach very slow i had to watch and wait for probably 15 minuets but as soon as my jig hit the water they attacked looked like they were fighting each other for it by the time i got my fish netted the rest went out deep


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

> *fishn4fun (12/22/2008)*cold windy few bonita not thick but eating so i guess thats better than being thick and picky i ended up with 7 and several lost and 1 25" red there was about 15 or 20 red cruising down the beach very slow i had to watch and wait for probably 15 minuets but as soon as my jig hit the water they attacked looked like they were fighting each other for it by the time i got my fish netted the rest went out deep


thanks for the post . i wondered who was on the skyscraper when they showed it today on channel 3 @ 11:15 . I had to do some early a.m. Christmas shopping so i wasn't able to make it . might be out there Christmas day .


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the report!


----------

